# Insulin Resistance getting me down



## Urbansoulpie (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi All

I'm now 27 weeks +1 and over the last few weeks my insulin resistance is getting uncontrollable and really getting me down.

I the past few days I've been really struggling with after breakfast and after evening meal bloods.
A couple of nights I've had to give myself corrections of about 15 units of insulin. And yesterday I changed my evening meal ratio to 1-4 !!!!!! Even my pump came up with a warning that between 5-50 is normal and was I sure I wanted to proceed?
Any way, it doesn't seem to have helped me much, tonight my blood have only been slightly better since the change.

i'm going back to see my DSN on Thursday but this is really upsetting me now as I've had good control up to this point and now I just can.t seem to control it. Plus I'm worrying that if my ratio is currently 1-4 what will it be at 34, 36, 38 weeks??! 

I'm worried I'm harming my baby and making it grow too big! Plus it's making me stressed and feel grotty.

Sorry for the moan, but really at the end of my tether and feeling very apprehensive for coping with this over the remaining time I'm pregnant.

Has anyone else got any experiences of this? Any words of wisdom?

Thanks


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi
I'm sorry to hear you are struggling at the moment. From what I can remember with my pregnancy, I know I needed a higher dose for a short time and very small amounts for ther rest, but I cant remember which way around it was, sorry. Insulin requirements do vary alot in pregnancy and I'm sure your DSN will be able to answer all your questions on Thursday. Try not to worry too much, its hard I know, but make sure you take good care of yourself and baby. Have you thought of any relaxtion techniques something like Yoga?, it could help you. With best wishes CW


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi there...

My pregnancies were both on mdi (argh!!), but my insulin requirements definitely went skywards in the third tri both times, so don't worry - it's normal.  It does feel scary at first, having mahoosive doses, but all you can do is go by the numbers.  Try not to stress about the big baby thing - if your levels are high it's far, far more important to have the insulin that your body is telling you you need (it's making a new person after all  ) and to avoid prolonged exposure to ketones.

Just watch out for sudden, un-expected & inexplicable hypos though, they can be a sign that the placenta is starting to go & baby needs delivering - this happened with my second.  

I know it's easy for me (on the other side as it were) to tell you to relax, but do try not to stress.

All the very best,

Twitchy xx


----------



## Urbansoulpie (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the replies!
Your help and reassurance is much appreciated.


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Nov 8, 2012)

Im 22 weeks and starting to struggle. I was managing well & now it feels impossible so I can emthasis. Its re-assuring to know that its normal but I agree it does feel a little scary keep upping it. Do you have a good team you can talk to or call if your worried? I find talking out my concerns with my of my DSN's sometimes helps me feel better about it. Yoga might help too if your stressed? Im not very supple but have ordered myself a cheap dvd from amazon. Good luck x


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 28, 2012)

Really good luck to both of you. I cant immagine how hard it is to keep everything right but keep at it.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 28, 2012)

Right - you are bolussing well in front of your meal?

Take enough insulin to stop the spike at 2 hours and at that point, eat a snack to stop the hypo!  Or split the meal.  Say a sandwich and an apple, add em together and do the bolus.  Eat the sandwich but not the apple.  Eat that after at least an hour.

Potty it may be but it works for a LOT of people.

OR  Do a super-bolus.  That sometimes works.

So you calculate your bolus, then add the basal you will have over the next 2 hours.  Add that to the bolus and whack it all in, and turn your basal to a TBR of 0% for the next 2 hours.


----------



## AlisonF (Nov 29, 2012)

I was just about the say the same thing trophywench  They both work for me in helping reduce the post meal spikes (I'm currently 17 weeks but had huge insulin resistance at the start of my pregnancy)


----------



## Monkey (Nov 29, 2012)

I could have sworn I'd replied to this the other day! Anyway - what helps here is injecting a chunk of time pre-meal (if my post meals are starting to slip again, I try an extra 5-10mins before putting ratios up further) and trying to eat smaller meals and snack. I know it's not ideal or normal, but it's for such a short amount of time I figure I'll just go with it. 

IIRC, last time my insulin requirements did level at about 35w, but even at that point I was taking 8u of humalog for 10g carbs at breakfast. Nuts, but it worked, and I figured good BG readings were more important than worrying about how quickly I was getting thro cartridges!

Any diet tweaks you could make?


----------

